# I got crabs!



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

He has been a sneaky little ehfer to crapture on my camera. He is always in a big conch shell hiding!


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Is that a freshwater crab? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah picked him up at the LFS


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

best of luck with him, i had a pair of crabs in my last tank that didn't last a week. both became food, one leg at a time...


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah he normally stays in the conch I have in there that is why I was excited to get a good pic.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you tell us what fish you have, we can better know how to place our bets... just kidding. :lol:


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a young oscar in that tank.....pretty much is where all my cross bred fish have gone. Im sure that once hes big enough he will eat the crab too.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

what kinda crab is that?

*** only seen the red claw crab (has one giant claw and the other in tiny)


----------

